# [BIOS] install neuve / No bootable device found [ben résolu]

## Ascodas

Salut,

Suite à ce post, j'ai fini de monter la machine, fini l'installation de gentoo mais je suis confronté à un problème au niveau du boot.

En effet le bios même s'il reconnait les 3 disques durs, me dit qu'il n'y a aucun périph de boot (grub n'est même pas chargé).

J'ai tester d'installer une xubuntu / flashé le bios / enlevé la pile de la mobo , testé l'intégrité du disque ... rien à faire

Mes disques ont bien le flag bootable, grub dans le mbr.

mes disques sont reconnus sur les ports sata 0,1 et 2 et le lecteur optique le port 3 dans le bios

Dans le mode ATA/IDE j'ai le choix Natif ou Hérité (j'ai choisi Natif)

J'ai le choix de configurer le SATA comme IDE / RAID / AHCI j'ai choisi IDE même si j'ai testé avec AHCI sans résultat.

Je n'ai pas choisi d'activer l'UEFI boot.

Dans l'ordre de boot j'ai bien mes trois dd et celui concerné en tête.

Voila je sais que ca ne concerne pas gentoo en premier lieu mais je suis un peu planté ...

Merci.Last edited by Ascodas on Sun Nov 15, 2009 9:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ascodas

Résolu et comment j'en sais trop rien !

----------

